# 69 Pontiac GTO Rear Disc Brakes



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a 69 Pontiac GTO that I want to put rear disc brakes on it I just got a rear end off of a 96 impala SS and it has rear disc brakes on it I know that the bolt pattern wont work so I know the rotors wont work on it because they are a 5x5 bolt pattern but I was wondering if the calipers and brackets would work and if I am able to get rotors from another car that will be the same as the Impala SS rotors but with a bolt pattern that will work on my 69 GTO or if I could get the machined to drill out other holes to the same bolt pattern as my car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

josemusclecar said:


> I have a 69 Pontiac GTO that I want to put rear disc brakes on it I just got a rear end off of a 96 impala SS and it has rear disc brakes on it I know that the bolt pattern wont work so I know the rotors wont work on it because they are a 5x5 bolt pattern but I was wondering if the calipers and brackets would work and if I am able to get rotors from another car that will be the same as the Impala SS rotors but with a bolt pattern that will work on my 69 GTO or if I could get the machined to drill out other holes to the same bolt pattern as my car.


I just crawled under my wife's 96 Impala SS, there is nothing that I can see that will work on your 69 A-body. However, rear disc brake kits are available for these cars. I installed 4-wheel disc on my 67 last year, some things to take into consideration before attempting this upgrade are you will need to pull the rear axles to remove the drum backing plates, I removed and overhauled the differential, New bearings, seals, spider gears, ring gear and pinion. Good time to change the control arm bushings as well. You will also need to change the prop valve. My 4 wheel kit included new master cylinder and vacuum booster.


----------



## Qball (Nov 17, 2007)

05GTO said:


> I just crawled under my wife's 96 Impala SS, there is nothing that I can see that will work on your 69 A-body. However, rear disc brake kits are available for these cars. I installed 4-wheel disc on my 67 last year, some things to take into consideration before attempting this upgrade are you will need to pull the rear axles to remove the drum backing plates, I removed and overhauled the differential, New bearings, seals, spider gears, ring gear and pinion. Good time to change the control arm bushings as well. You will also need to change the prop valve. My 4 wheel kit included new master cylinder and vacuum booster.


I don't mean to thread jack but has that disc brake conversion made a big difference in braking and what kit did you use?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Qball said:


> I don't mean to thread jack but has that disc brake conversion made a big difference in braking and what kit did you use?


They made a huge difference, here is a link to the company where I purchased my kit;

https://dfbrakes.com/


----------



## Qball (Nov 17, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your responce to my question I checked the website that you posted and I checked the prices and they are good if you think about it because if you start getting rotors and calipers and the stuff seperate they might just add over the price of the whole kit and at least you will now they fit and I like the idea of finding brake kits that have parts that are easy to find not like some aftermarket products that would be hard to get because they are only made by one manufacture I am not saying that they are bad because I still love the idea of seeing those huge 13 and 14inch brakes on cars but I also like the convinience of finding parts easy since I am a car guy that loves to drive my car alot just like my 72 Pontiac Lemans which is my daily driver.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

You can use the brakes off a C5 or C6 corvette with an adapter from KORE3...


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

EVERYONE CHECK THIS OUT!!! I HAVN'T DONE IT YET, BUT AFTER SOME RESEARCH THIS IS BY FAR THE CHEAPEST WAY TO CONVERT TO REAR DISC... http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/tech/hppp_0606_pontiac_rear_disc_brakes/index.html THIS APPROACH USES PARTS FROM 98-'02 two-wheel-drive compact GM pickups (Chevy S-10/GMC S-15) and SUVs (Chevy Blazer/GMC Jimmy and Envoy) AND ALL TOGETHER SHOULD COST LESS THAN $500


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

PONTIACBEN said:


> EVERYONE CHECK THIS OUT!!! I HAVN'T DONE IT YET, BUT AFTER SOME RESEARCH THIS IS BY FAR THE CHEAPEST WAY TO CONVERT TO REAR DISC... http://www.highperformancepontiac.com/tech/hppp_0606_pontiac_rear_disc_brakes/index.html THIS APPROACH USES PARTS FROM 98-'02 two-wheel-drive compact GM pickups (Chevy S-10/GMC S-15) and SUVs (Chevy Blazer/GMC Jimmy and Envoy) AND ALL TOGETHER SHOULD COST LESS THAN $500


That looks like a nice sweet set up, but it won`t fit my car. Reading is says it widens the wheels by 1/4", my wheels are right at the wheel well molding now, so that wouldn`t work for my unit. Not that I like 4 wheel drums, but I do like it stock. Let us know how it works out if you do it.


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

If you've ever driven a S10 with those brakes, then imagine adding another 500 - 1000 lbs to it, you'll know why no one does that.


----------

